# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering I have an interview and examination after 3 weeks in Safeway company I want to be rea

## wanted1

Hello

I have an interview and examination after 3 weeks in Safeway company I want to be ready and I want your help ...

this my questions and I hope I get the answer ...


345992.jpg

----------


## wanted1

where are you ... ?

----------


## Rakesh k

Answer to your first question----DSCF1727.JPG

please click the above URL, u will see an image of Universal joint. A universal joint is used to transmit power (in form of torque) from one shaft to another shaft. In automobiles this joint is located between the driving shaft (coming from the main engine body) and the gear box(connected to rear axle). Advantage of this universal joint is this.....it can transmit power between two mis-aligned shafts.......means shafts which are intersecting at one point but not parallel. It also has high power transmission capacity.

----------


## Rakesh k

23312.jpg 
Answer to your second question.......

Yes ....length of shop is 40 meters and there are total 10 machines installed...ok..we have not appropriate data for machine dimensions but just think that how much length is available for each machine-----that is 4 m around....(machine also will take space according to their dimension within this 4 m) so, there is not much space left between machines so that 100 kg casting can be handled by a Fork Lift Truck. Since, there is some congestion on shop floor and we have very limited space, i think overhead crane will be suitable for handling. Since, other earth moving equipments also cannot handle heavy casting to appropriate place during fixing or mantling them in the spindles of machine for machining. So, i think overhead crane can handle......it doesnot take floor space for its movement. It moves on rails....which are fixed on girder at a height above the shop floor. Sorry, i have not much information about the construction of Overhead crane, you can get it from wikipedia or other site....thanks..........

----------

